
Has industry given up making software development easier for ordinary people? - ern
https://www.quora.com/Has-the-industry-given-up-on-making-real-world-business-software-development-easier-for-ordinary-people/answer/Cameron-Purdy?share=1
======
vivekd
With visual basic, I think it was reasonably easy enough that anyone who
wanted to write code could. I think what the industry is under-estimating is
the fact that most people really don't want to write programs. They are happy
to use programs and computing but simply have no interest in creating their
own programs. So the issue isn't really ease of use so much as interest.

